# Why the low entries for M.T. tourney ?



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I see there were very few entrants for this years tournament. I entered the first one but didn't enter again for quite a few years. By then it was jacks only. I've also noticed that the locals and a lot of previous entrants passed it up this year. With 100% pay back and very nice door prizes this tourney used to draw over 100 teams in years back. Was it the poor fishing in the previous week, it couldn't have helped. I know why I didn't enter, just wanted to see others thoughts on this.

I consider Gary and Janice friends and I certainly didn't start this post as place to vent or flame them or the shop. Gary provides a very good service for the angling community with his daily river report and angler pictures. Both require a LOT of work as well as the tourney it's self. Believe me, I know.

I just wonder why it's gotten such low entries in the last couple of years. And remember the old adage, If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Then I will say nothing.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

is this tread real??MOD PLEASE


----------

